# Pinarello Dyne?



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

edit: Should be Pinarello Dyna

Anybody know a thing or two about this frame? I bought it without reading up as I found the auction 4 minutes before it ended. What kind of tubing was used etc?
This is my first Pinarello and it was a loong time since I owned a steel frame.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...HmmV3kg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Ohm said:


> edit: Should be Pinarello Dyna
> 
> Anybody know a thing or two about this frame? I bought it without reading up as I found the auction 4 minutes before it ended. What kind of tubing was used etc?
> This is my first Pinarello and it was a loong time since I owned a steel frame.
> ...


These were tig welded steel frames from the mid to late '90s using proprietary steel by Dedacciai. IIRC they were Pinarello's high end racing frame before they started using more exotic alloys like scandium for their race bikes. Nice find.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the information. High end, wow, that sounds good.  
I have found very little information on the net about this frame model. 
Now I know that the frame is repainted. Painting is done by Pinarello according to the seller. That explains why there are no tubing decals. I will put up my own pictures when I have the frame in my hands.


----------

